# Viscous LSD GONE!



## 3rdmaxse (Feb 2, 2004)

from may till sept I blew my tranny 5 times after I got my ACT clutch and just drove it way to hard barking 3rd every time and 3 times I broke 3rd gear in half, 1 broke shifting arm and messed up internals (That was fun driving on the highway in 4th gear in bumper to bumper traffic until I found second gear with the shifter out of gear go figure) drove home about 6500rpm for 15min didn't care at that point. then the most recent my friend was driving my car to follow me and my other friend in his truck after we fixed the cracked TB and messed up MSD coil. and the friend in my car desided to show off took off in first and powershifted to 2nd and broke the shaft. He still denies it but I heard the engine scream after a pop. but got that fixed. And LSD was still working fine before it went in but when it came out of the shop I noticed wheelspin in first gear in dry conditions and didnt really think twice of it until winter came and now cant get traction at ALL. Left wheel just spins and pisses me off. and in dry conditions I can't launch like I used to. I think I'll just bring it back to them in the spring Because the new bearings got noisy since the very cold weather. Do these often fail . could it be a seal and the fluid leaked out of the viscous coupling. any suggestions please post


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

3rdmaxse said:


> any suggestions please post


Yeah, quit driving like an ass!



oh and:


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

first off, I don't think the 3rd gen tranny is anywhere near capable of handling that sort of abuse...

consider getting it rebuilt and when they do it put better performance internals in it or you are merely going to continue to have these problems...


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

WTF?! dude, I track my 93 every chance I get, and this tranny has lasted me at least 2 years. You REALLY need to learn to be nicer to the car and drive properly. I'm not easy on them either, but damn! you're nutz bro.. learn to drive.


----------



## 3rdmaxse (Feb 2, 2004)

I think the main reason was It was getting fixed by the same guy and finally the last rebuild got done at another trannyshop and its been 5 months and going good just a little bearing noise Ill bring it back soon to get checked out but the same tranny was rebuilt 5 times so I think I might of broke a seal on the Viscous coupling and fluid leaked out I dont like spinnin off from a stop


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Then don't stomp on the gas so much when you pull out. drive it like your grandma would, not like it's a video game.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Matt93SE said:


> Then don't stomp on the gas so much when you pull out. drive it like your grandma would, not like it's a video game.


 you mean I can't run my car into a wall at 150 mph, bounce off of it doing about 3 flips, land on my wheels and my car won't be in perfect condition with the look of a brand new wax job?

hahaha


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

You should only expect that if you use Zaino or your name is Russkel Zotz.


----------

